# SOPA/PIPA Against it or ultra against it?



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, but SOPA/PIPA is way worse than Ultra Poop 4000. An adequate description would involve rude gestures, foot stamping, and profanity in several different languages (especially German).


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

They're ultra poop 4000! Saying they should die, though, is a bit extreme, I reckon.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

It's bad cuz the internet told me so, and if big buisness wants it: it must be bad!


----------



## Larzcode (May 16, 2012)

Die, please. I was the host of the Anti-ACTA protest in London.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Even though I don't live in the states this sounds like a stupid idea, companies are clearly going to misuse this as the video points out, I hope it fails.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Not that I would _actually_ every pirate anything, or condone such behavior. But, I'm 100% against intellectual property rights, patents, copyrights, trademarks, or any other monopolies on words or thought. Viva la pirate parties!


----------

